# shorts under shorts



## jerboy99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone wearing road biking shorts under their normal shorts for mountain biking? Would it be to hot in the middle summer months?


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

I wear PI Ultrasensors under baggies, I dont have any issues with them. At least not when the rest of me is sweating crazy.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

yes. not terribly.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, the hot summer months (sweat season) is when you get the most benefit from them.

You don't want to be pedaling around with sweaty cotton boxers all bunched up and abbrasive down there, being forced into places it should never go, do you? That's what the chamois is all about, sweat management.

Cheap out on the baggies if you must, but make sure to wear a good chamois underneath.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My Fox shorts are made of a real light fabric with a chamois insert that is removable. I just keep changing the insert with my other lycra-chamois shorts. I wouldn't think wearing regular shorts over a two-piece shorts/chamois combo would be comfortable.


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

I get these cheap wrangler rip stop cargo's from Wally World to wear over my bike shorts, awesome at full length or you can get someone and cut them off and make some nice shorts/baggies out of them.

http://www.wrangler.com/store/WRG_WESTERN_STORE_US/en_US/style/70l3.html


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

I usually use my surf shorts ober my bike shorts. it works wonders


----------



## truble911 (Mar 1, 2004)

I live in AZ and ride year round. Coldest riding temps are in the 60's with the hottest being over 105 degrees. After having trouble finding mtn shorts with a decent chamois I took my Nema Crown Jewels, cut out the liner and now use my Assos bib shorts with the Nema shorts on top. Heat is not a problem even in summer plus I have a little bit of protection in case of a fall. I also ride road bikes so I comfortable in bibs. As stated in above post using board shorts work well too.


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

Just wear the bike shorts. Mountain Bikers are supposed to be "laid back" and not fashion concious like road cyclist, so if you're concerned with comfort, wear what's truly comfortable. Cycling shorts! The "laid back" mountain bikers wont mind. ...or will they?! :skep:


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Boise_pedaler said:


> Just wear the bike shorts. Mountain Bikers are supposed to be "laid back" and not fashion concious like road cyclist, so if you're concerned with comfort, wear what's truly comfortable. Cycling shorts! The "laid back" mountain bikers wont mind. ...or will they?! :skep:


If someone feels comfortable in them by all means, wear what you like, for myself I just don't think they offer much in the way of protection in a wreck, thus the doubling up and my ass isn't that attractive.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

You'll be fine, wearing Lycra under your baggies. If you need more cooling, simply unzip your zipper. Nobody on the trail will give a flying rats' ass...


----------



## jerboy99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Boise_pedaler said:


> Just wear the bike shorts. Mountain Bikers are supposed to be "laid back" and not fashion concious like road cyclist, so if you're concerned with comfort, wear what's truly comfortable. Cycling shorts! The "laid back" mountain bikers wont mind. ...or will they?! :skep:


Hey pedlar, I am from boise, and I am very laid back, but nobody should be subjected to looking at another mans junk in bike shorts. Of course maybe you don't have that same problem when you wear bike shorts?


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

jerboy99 said:


> Hey pedlar, I am from boise, and I am very laid back, but nobody should be subjected to looking at another mans junk in bike shorts. Of course maybe you don't have that same problem when you wear bike shorts?


Hey wait a minute...I checked your profile and you listed your favorite ride as "Hard Guy"! :eekster:

haha


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

During the cooler months - Sept, Oct, Nov, March, April - I wear lycra under some Nike athletic type shorts. 

But the rest of the time its just the lycra.


----------



## jerboy99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Boise_pedaler said:


> Hey wait a minute...I checked your profile and you listed your favorite ride as "Hard Guy"! :eekster:
> 
> haha


Nobody wants to ride a soft guy:nono:. Now you know why I like to wear the baggies.:thumbsup:


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

Novera bike underwear from REI work great. their a mesh material that breathes a lot better than Lycra. their only 25 bucks too.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Sugoi inner shorts, as mentioned above they are mesh and are cooler than lycra. These are holding up very well unlike the pair of Troy Lees I put on for the first time today and were ripping (stitching from mesh) as I was putting them on. One thing to note of the Sugois is they are shorter, only go to mid thigh as opposed to lower thigh, and may fit tight around the thigh if you have big thighs.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

how many threads about wearing baggies over cycling shorts do we need?


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> how many threads about wearing baggies over cycling shorts do we need?


Seems the same in both running and cycling forums, same topics get rehashed over and over, folks forget to use the search function before starting a topic.


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

My seat is comfy enough, so i just wear cargo shorts


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 for the Sugoi....
Rick


----------

